

Ruling for Apple against Psystar means clone-makers have no legal recourse - envitar
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2009/nov/14/apple-psystar-cloning-licence-judges-ruling

======
tedunangst
Engineering recourse is still an option. Instead of changing Apple's software,
change your hardware. But that requires real work.

